# Moving Sale -- 30 gallon Tank & Sump



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Selling a great tank with 15 gallon sump all partitioned. 
Wonderful canopy with light (albeit old)

Great set up for cheap. Reputable seller 

Have to move so unloading.

I also have a stand we can negotiate for an all in price.

Tank, sump and canopy 100 bucks or decent offer.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Bump to the top!! 

Any offers?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Giving it all away for 50 bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

